# Critter Eats Bees and Defecates in Front of Hive



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Skunks are one likely possibility, and opossums another candidate. See this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...olklore&p=1193823&highlight=skunk#post1193823


----------



## Bendingo (Aug 6, 2014)

Skunks.


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like skunk spitballs. Diggings nearby consistent with skunk. This means pellets not actual feces. I will suggest hives be raised.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Skunks trap easy. Kill skunks.


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

Skunks easy to beat and we do not want to kill the neighborhood's wildlife.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

True, just keep all neighborhood cats, dogs and such vaccinated for rabies.


centrarchid said:


> Skunks easy to beat and we do not want to kill the neighborhood's wildlife.


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

I do not live there but think it is the law to have such pets vaccinated. It is here in a more rural community.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

There's an easy nonlethal deterrent to skunks. Nail on carpet tack strips on the end of the landing board with the tacks pointing out. Skunks scratch on the front door, bees come out to investigate, skunks eat bees. With tack strips on skunks scratch on front of hive, paws bleed, skunks leave.


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

Or colonies can be raised to avoid other ground predators going after bees at entrance. A better stand is cheaper by every measure and deals with more than the immediate problem.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I left my hives low and switched to upper entrances. My skunk problems were solved. Just another option.


----------



## Ottersbugs (May 3, 2013)

We have made "pin boards" which are basically a board with many nails driven through and flipped upside down so that the nails point upward and are placed on the ground in front of the hive so the skunks won't step on them. I would shoot them but we live int he middle of a city so, that is out...


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I never understand shooting a skunk for being a skunk... or any other wildlife for that matter. Plenty of non-lethal options here for everyone involved.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

As a licensed nuisance wildlife control operator I like to deter the critters instead of trapping or killing them. With skunks, some states require that you euthanize them if trapped, I suppose it is due to skunks being a major rabies carrier. The suggestion of tack strips on the landing board works great and you don't have as big a chance of being sprayed as when trapping or shooting. I never recommend shooting them, they tend to spray when shot. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

JRG13 said:


> I never understand shooting a skunk for being a skunk... or any other wildlife for that matter. Plenty of non-lethal options here for everyone involved.


even as a management tool for population control?

here, our white tail deer are just being deer but there are 50-100 animals/square mile. any idea what kind of damage a population density like that can cause?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Proper management is fine, I'm a hunter as well but deterring the skunk seems a little more compassionate then coming out guns blazing because it ate a few bees. I deal with 'pest' issues in our trial plots, for instance, we have some rabbits mowing plots down that have been growing for 5-6 weeks. I could go out there with the 12 guage and take care of it one evening or I can set up a few hundred feet of rabbit fencing which is a better solution in the long run. I've found developing exclusion practices to be more effective and efficient, as elimination is typically resulted from having a problem to deal with or damage has been done. If I had set up the exclusion in the first place, the point would be moot and I wouldn't have damaged plots.


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

I hunt and manage predators a lot, mostly with respect to chickens. Seldom do the two activities overlap. Most of the time modest one time adjustments to my setups control losses to predators. It often comes down to minimizing effort.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

W


JRG13 said:


> Proper management is fine, I'm a hunter as well but deterring the skunk seems a little more compassionate then coming out guns blazing because it ate a few bees. I deal with 'pest' issues in our trial plots, for instance, we have some rabbits mowing plots down that have been growing for 5-6 weeks. I could go out there with the 12 guage and take care of it one evening or I can set up a few hundred feet of rabbit fencing which is a better solution in the long run. I've found developing exclusion practices to be more effective and efficient, as elimination is typically resulted from having a problem to deal with or damage has been done. If I had set up the exclusion in the first place, the point would be moot and I wouldn't have damaged plots.


Skunks love baby rabbits and eat them like candy. They keep the rabbit pop in check.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

It is also so convenient and natural having that reservoir of rabies living so close to the children, don't you think?


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

Spitballs left by skunk working the front of a beehive in St. Louis, MO.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"A panda eats shoots and leaves." or is it? "A panda eats, shoots, and leaves."


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

I've had more trouble this year than in the past....usually just one or maybe two stinkers scratching on the hives. So far, I have caught four this winter. I have been using the standard live trap, but they are a pain to deal with after the catch...so I bought a "no spray" trap and caught one the first night out...in fact, I had one in each trap. Skunks can't raise their tail in the "no spray"....worked like a charm....took him for a ride and relocated him without any perfume to deal with.


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

Colonies around house are protected from skunk action by dogs in addition to the hives being up. Armadillos come in closer but have yet to mess with hives.


----------

